# Subaru dealership in Abu Dhabi?



## jgelfand (Aug 22, 2010)

Does any one know where / if there is a Subaru dealership in Abu Dhabi? Their distributor is Al Adiyat motors, and supposedly they have a show room on Elektra St., but I haven't been able to find it anywhere. Thanks a lot.


----------

